# Asphalt Pad for Working Facility?



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

A friend's family company has won the contract to resurface the county road in front of our house. He told us we could have all the millings we wanted, delivered.

I am going to pave some areas around the farm. I told my son I was thinking about taking down our large handling area and paving the surface. It gets muddy in the winter months.

My son believes an asphalt pad may get too hot during the summer months. He is concerned that cattle standing on asphalt may get hot feet.

There are times we need to keep a cow or calf penned and they would have to lie down on the pavement. We also use the pen to fence wean calves.

My solution is to provide an area where a penned cow can have access to dirt or bedding. Even thought about putting a thin layer of dirt or river sand on top of the pavement.

My thinking is the pen will be easier to clean with the BobCat with a fairly solid base.

Any thoughts on whether my idea is flawed?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tim, are you talkn about putting down the millings or paved asphalt.....I've had good luck with the millings and they don't heat up as bad because of the irregular surface....kinda somewhat similar to the way cool-deck concrete works, also not as black.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Tim, are you talkn about putting down the millings or paved asphalt.....I've had good luck with the millings and they don't heat up as bad because of the irregular surface....kinda somewhat similar to the way cool-deck concrete works, also not as black.


Millings. They will be hot, straight from milling to my place, on the truck just a few minutes.

I will level what is spread by the dump trucks then roll with a regular paving roller.

I talked to the foreman and he said if I rolled soon off the truck then they would pack close to what hot asphalt would.

He also said I could spray it with diesel, light and let it burn/heat up, then roll again if I wanted.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> Millings. They will be hot, straight from milling to my place, on the truck just a few minutes.
> I will level what is spread by the dump trucks then roll with a regular paving roller.
> I talked to the foreman and he said if I rolled soon off the truck then they would pack close to what hot asphalt would.
> He also said I could spray it with diesel, light and let it burn/heat up, then roll again if I wanted.


I've never gotten them "hot", not sure why they would be unless it's a typical summer day here while they were milling. I can tell you it is a bit of a pain to spread, some clumps together and needs busting apart with a sledge, others just small pieces but big enuf to cause a few problems while spreading. I did my driveway (1200') and it has packed down nicely over the years, using it as a base eventually I want to pave it with asphalt. If its summer, you don't have to light that diesel fuel, just put up with the smell for a while. It makes it nice and tight albeit irregular.....it will not be smooth, but I think that may work as a benefit to you...
Around here, the millings are just about as expensive as asphalt.....they're mighty proud of em


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Millings are super expensive here as well if you can even get them. Makes a beautiful base for roads or inside pole buildings.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

They are selling most of the millings. There is a 10 mile stretch being done and they said I could have what I needed. They will be right in front of my house at some point.

The friction from the milling creates heat. Since the haul will be short they said the millings would be warm.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Man that sounds fantastic Tim.....believe I would take full advantage of this opportunity......sure would like to have some millings to put on my main road going to the river....especially the slope.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree ^^^. That's a fantastic opportunity to get some problem spots fixed on the cheap. We used a rubber tire backhoe to rough the millings, then used a landscape rake to distribute the "fines" and then used a 10' box.....it is a pain to work with at times. Compacts rather easily, sometimes it packs too easily hence moving it initially with the FEL.....that's a golden opportunity just be ready for em...they gonna load 16ton dumps?


----------

